# Whole boneless ribeye roast



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I will be cooking an 8 1/2 pound whole, boneless ribeye roast for a group of 10 men. Any fool-proof tips??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just know that you will have different doneness.....more done at the ends. I'm not sure how it works out but every time I serve boneless rib roast aka prime rib (sorta) everyone ends up with the degree of doneness they want. majic? not sure, but I'm not looking that gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply. 

I do know about the different degrees of doneness on the roast, I was just wondering if there were any tips with it being a boneless roast, as i have always cooked bone-in roasts.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I use salt, pepper and rosemary.....heat oven to 500* drop the heat after 15 minutes to 350*.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks shroomgirl, i can always count on you to answer my questions!!


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Add ground thyme and cracked pepper to the spice mix.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I'm dead serious...Is this a joke? 
What professional chef doesn't use meat thermometers?


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks RSteve for your reply...I was actually asking for enhancements for the roast (which I got from others) and since cooking is an ever evolving art, i merely wanted to keep up to date on any new or improved techniques; as I have recently been forced to get back into the job market after 33 years.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good luck Foodie, just keep in mind.....you can always make it more done you can't make it more rare.....

Please come back to our Catering Thread, we are glad to answer your questions.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you again shroomgirl!!


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you for your input bbally.


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

shroomgirl said:


> I use salt, pepper and rosemary.....heat oven to 500* drop the heat after 15 minutes to 350*.


So you cook your Prime Rib at 350*...But before you Pre-heat your Oven at 500*...Interesting method

So What's your Internal Temperature you pull at so the Ends are Not over cooked..

Usually I will pull between 115*- 120*

Do you keep uncovered when Cooking...


----------

